# Is this plane any good?



## sikrap (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, just picked up a used plane from a guy. Its an L. Bailey #5 jack plane (I think its a jack plane). Its definitely used and I didn't pay a lot of money for it, but I don't want to waste a lot of time trying to restore it if it isn't worth bothering with. If it wil help, I can post a couple of pics. Thanks!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

sikrap said:


> . If it wil help, I can post a couple of pics.


Most likely.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry, here are 2. It doesn't show in the picture, but the "blade" says "L. Baily Patent Dec. 24, 1867"


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sikrap,
It looks salvageable. Start by giving it a good cleaning. I have seen replacement handles for sale in one of the catalogs. Sharpen it up and see how ol' bessy works.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

It's definately worth using. Just get some 220/400/800 grit wet dry sandpaper and put it on a piece of glass, then run the plane across it to flatten the bottom.I also suggest getting a replacement blade from lee nielson. They are almost double the thickness of the original. If you're not a stickler for "original", then you could make a new tote and knob to dress it up.

Here's a #7 stanley I refinished, and made new handles for.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 7, 2009)

Julian, that is absolutely beautiful. I will never be good enough to make those replacement handles. I'm thinking of using a bicycle grip in the back and an old "suicide" steering wheel knob on the front.


----------

